# 1941 Columbia Viking W/ Stewart Warner Hub



## TicTocRob (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## bairdco (Jul 10, 2016)

Ya call that rusty?  Looks brand new to me...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 10, 2016)

Thats a rare case where i would replace or rechrome the rusty parts


----------



## Dave K (Jul 10, 2016)

Wow that is a killer bike!!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dang that paint is insane


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 10, 2016)

Trust me, there's rust. Untouched paint.


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 10, 2016)

I got lucky and found two Vikings.


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 10, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Ya call that rusty?  Looks brand new to me...



Trust me, it's not brand new. Elderly couple bought it brand new in 1941.


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 10, 2016)

These belong in a museum.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 10, 2016)

That's just what "Indiana Jone's" would say!.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 10, 2016)

I know they're not new, I was just kidding. The paint on those is unreal. Beautiful.

If they were mine, I'd clean up the rust as good as possible, and leave them original. I wouldn't rechrome anything, or do anything to the paint besides clean it, maybe wax it, but I'd be extremely careful around the decals, pinstripes, etc.

If you rechrome or replace the rusty parts, in my opinion, it'd ruin the historic value of them. 

As the saying goes, they're only original once, and I'd leave them be.


----------



## Dave K (Jul 10, 2016)

I would clean up the chrome as best as possible and leave it at that.   The chrome will probably look great with some work.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 10, 2016)

lol...I had a low absentee bid on both and forgot all about it.  You and I were the only ones bidding on the blue on.  Great price on both!  Let me know if you want to part with the red one.  I dig those colors


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 11, 2016)

bairdco said:


> I know they're not new, I was just kidding. The paint on those is unreal. Beautiful.
> 
> If they were mine, I'd clean up the rust as good as possible, and leave them original. I wouldn't rechrome anything, or do anything to the paint besides clean it, maybe wax it, but I'd be extremely careful around the decals, pinstripes, etc.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 11, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> lol...I had a low absentee bid on both and forgot all about it.  You and I were the only ones bidding on the blue on.  Great price on both!  Let me know if you want to part with the red one.  I dig those colors



I felt like I got a buy one get one free kind of a deal, I plan on riding them and taking them to summer events.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 11, 2016)

You sure did and congrats.  Awesome score and enjoy them!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 11, 2016)

Just realized the blue one has BB grips with all the rings intact!


----------



## catfish (Jul 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 338794 Just realized the blue one has BB grips with all the rings intact!




I think a lot of people did.... I'm sure he is getting a lot of PMs.


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 338794 Just realized the blue one has BB grips with all the rings intact!



I think the left grip is hanging by a thread at the end. Should I put electrical tape on it?


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 11, 2016)

catfish said:


> I think a lot of people did.... I'm sure he is getting a lot of PMs.



I'm not sure what is so special about the grips? Please educate me.


----------



## catfish (Jul 11, 2016)

TicTocRob said:


> I think the left grip is hang by a thread at the end. Should I put electrical tape on it?




Just send both grips to me, and I'll send you a set of brand news.


----------



## catfish (Jul 11, 2016)

TicTocRob said:


> I'm not sure what is so special about the grips? Please educate me.




They go on Elgin Bluebirds, Skylarks, and a few other high end bikes.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 11, 2016)

I paid $150 for some repops about a year ago


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 11, 2016)

catfish said:


> They go on Elgin Bluebirds, Skylarks, and a few other high end bikes.



Really? Wow, good to know thanks!


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 11, 2016)

catfish said:


> Just send both grips to me, and I'll send you a set of brand news.



Good one.


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 11, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I paid $150 for some repops about a year ago


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 11, 2016)

Did you knew they were reproduction?


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 11, 2016)

Yep, they were not on a lot of bikes so not many people made repops of them.  you can find the repops for $100 now.


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 338794 Just realized the blue one has BB grips with all the rings intact!



I will post more close ups, stay tuned.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 11, 2016)

TicTocRob said:


> I will post more close ups, stay tuned.



Yours are definitely original. I'd hang on to those babies if I were you, since it looks like they've been on there for a very long time. Even tho they may not have come on the bike from the factory, those grips were available as an aftermarket option for any bike during that era. If you plan to make it a rider,maybe remove them very carefully and install a pair of repop grips so the originals will be preserved.


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 11, 2016)

TicTocRob said:


> These belong in a museum.
> 
> View attachment 338741





fordmike65 said:


> Yours are definitely original. I'd hang on to those babies if I were you, since it looks like they've been on there for a very long time. Even tho they may not have come on the bike from the factory, those grips were available as an aftermarket option for any bike during that era. If you plan to make it a rider,maybe remove them very carefully and install a pair of repop so the originals will be preserved.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk



That's a great idea. I need more info on "How to clean up an old bike the right way" made some mistakes in the past using degreasers on them and the paint faded.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 11, 2016)

TicTocRob said:


> That's a great idea. I need more info on "How to clean up an old bike the right way" made some mistakes in the past using degreasers on them and the paint faded.



That paint is AMAZING! I'd do nothing more than a dusting and a light cleaning with dish soap. Maybe a waxing to help protect it. You can search here for advice on how to clean up the plated parts. I've used WD40 and 0000 steel wool in the past with great results. Others have used OA acid. Believe it or not, your thumbnail or the corner of a credit card can sometimes yield amazing results.

Most of the rust in the pedals was removed using the corner of a credit card. The more difficult spots with the edge of a penny


----------



## bairdco (Jul 12, 2016)

Please don't make the newbie mistake of clear-coating them.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Please don't make the newbie mistake of clear-coating them.



X100!!!!


----------



## Dave K (Jul 12, 2016)

Untill you have cleaned up a few bikes I would leave the paint as is.  You can do real damage to paint/pin stripes if you don't know what you are doing.  If you are going to try to Polish them please do some research and start slow.   Would be a shame to damage such fantastic original bikes.


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 12, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> That paint is AMAZING! I'd do nothing more than a dusting and a light cleaning with dish soap. Maybe a waxing to help protect it. You can search here for advice on how to clean up the plated parts. I've used WD40 and 0000 steel wool in the past with great results. Others have used OA acid. Believe it or not, your thumbnail or the corner of a credit card can sometimes yield amazing results.
> 
> Most of the rust in the pedals was removed using the corner of a credit card. The more difficult spots with the edge of a penny
> View attachment 339008 View attachment 339009


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 12, 2016)

I like the credit card tip, I may just try that. Great before and after photo! Thanks!!


----------



## Cheezer (Jul 12, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Most of the rust in the pedals was removed using the corner of a credit card. The more difficult spots with the edge of a penny




That's good to know, i never heard that one.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 12, 2016)

FYI
I offered a guy $600 for a set of original bluebird grips and got turned down because he got a stronger offer.


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 12, 2016)

Dave K said:


> Untill you have cleaned up a few bikes I would leave the paint as is.  You can do real damage to paint/pin stripes if you don't know what you are doing.  If you are going to try to Polish them please do some research and start slow.   Would be a shame to damage such fantastic original bikes.





fordmike65 said:


> That paint is AMAZING! I'd do nothing more than a dusting and a light cleaning with dish soap. Maybe a waxing to help protect it. You can search here for advice on how to clean up the plated parts. I've used WD40 and 0000 steel wool in the past with great results. Others have used OA acid. Believe it or not, your thumbnail or the corner of a credit card can sometimes yield amazing results.
> 
> Most of the rust in the pedals was removed using the corner of a credit card. The more difficult spots with the edge of a penny
> View attachment 339008 View attachment 339009



These pedals are so cool. Are these real glass?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2016)

TicTocRob said:


> View attachment 339067
> 
> These pedals are so cool. Are these real glass?



Yes, those are indeed glass reflectors. These pedals are available as repops as well.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Torrington-...535034?hash=item4b03dfa2ba:g:MrcAAOSwHnFV5vk~


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 12, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Yours are definitely original. I'd hang on to those babies if I were you, since it looks like they've been on there for a very long time. Even tho they may not have come on the bike from the factory, those grips were available as an aftermarket option for any bike during that era. If you plan to make it a rider,maybe remove them very carefully and install a pair of repop grips so the originals will be preserved.



How do I preserve the seat?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2016)

TicTocRob said:


> How do I preserve the seat?
> 
> View attachment 339068




Unfortunately, the best way to preserve a saddle is not to use it.


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 12, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Unfortunately, the best way to preserve a saddle is not to use it.



Should I use this seat for now?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2016)

TicTocRob said:


> View attachment 339069
> Should I use this seat for now?




I can't seem to send you a message. Feel free to start a "convo" with me. Thanks,Mike


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 12, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I can't seem to send you a message. Feel free to start a "convo" with me. Thanks,Mike



I'm new to this, not sure how to?


TicTocRob said:


> That's a great idea. I need more info on "How to clean up an old bike the right way" made some mistakes in the past using degreasers on them and the paint faded.



can I steam clean the grease off or will it be too hot for the paint?


----------



## Dave K (Jul 12, 2016)

TicTocRob said:


> View attachment 339112
> I'm new to this, not sure how to?
> 
> can I steam clean the grease off or will it be too hot for the paint?




Do not steam clean this bike!!!!   That paint is over 70 years old and needs to be treated with respect.  This bike should be very carefully disassembled and gently cleaned with soap and water followed by a light polishing with some non abrasive polish.  Some pinstripes can disappear with one false swipe of the polishing rag.

I highly recommend you put this bike aside until you have a time to do some research and get a plan of action.  Ideally pick up a beater vintage bike and spend some time rebuilding it to get a feel for bike refurbishing.  I have been fooling around with vintage bikes for 20 years and I would be super nervous to be responsible for the clean up on a bike this special.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 12, 2016)

By now, you're figuring out you stumbled upon two amazing bikes that we're all drooling over. My advice coincides with the above post.

Put these bikes inside somewhere. Don't even touch them. Learn what NOT to do to them first.

Maybe buy a coupla crappy schwinns to practice on before you mess with these.

Seriously. An earlier post says your grips are worth over 6 bills. Might wanna just hide these bikes away for a while.


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 12, 2016)

......


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 12, 2016)

Dave K said:


> Do not steam clean this bike!!!!   That paint is over 70 years old and needs to be treated with respect.  This bike should be very carefully disassembled and gently cleaned with soap and water followed by a light polishing with some non abrasive polish.  Some pinstripes can disappear with one false swipe of the polishing rag.
> 
> I highly recommend you put this bike aside until you have a time to do some research and get a plan of action.  Ideally pick up a beater vintage bike and spend some time rebuilding it to get a feel for bike refurbishing.  I have been fooling around with vintage bikes for 20 years and I would be super nervous to be responsible for the clean up on a bike this special.



Thank you soo much! Now I really know I shouldn't do this my self, I wouldn't mind paying someone else to do the work for me. Thanks again.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 12, 2016)

@TicTocRob if you want to be able to receive Private Conversations from other members let one of the staff know


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 12, 2016)

bairdco said:


> By now, you're figuring out you stumbled upon two amazing bikes that we're all drooling over. My advice coincides with the above post.
> 
> Put these bikes inside somewhere. Don't even touch them. Learn what NOT to do to them first.
> 
> ...



Wow! $600? It's to hard to put them away, the red bike still rides like it was made yesterday. I don't mind riding it the way it looks now. Thanks for the feedback, this forum is great!!


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 12, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> @TicTocRob if you want to be able to receive Private Conversations from other members let one of the staff know



I'm good for now, thanks. I like the great feedback.


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 13, 2016)

[emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 13, 2016)

I have no clue why two photos appeared?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello, Nice bikes I'm in Massachusetts .If you want the bikes detailed properly . Please feel free to contact me . Here's examples of my work before & after posted below there are more on my facebook page if you click on the link below the photos then click on the photo link on face book. My phone number is also on my face book page or PM me here on the Cabe if you want to contact me .


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 13, 2016)

tanksalot said:


> Hello, Nice bikes I'm in Massachusetts .If you want the bikes detailed properly . Please feel free to contact me . Here's examples of my work before & after posted below there are more on my facebook page if you click on the link below the photos then click on the photo link on face book. My phone number is also on my face book page or PM me here on the Cabe if you want to contact me .



I can't find the link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 13, 2016)

TicTocRob said:


> I can't find the link?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I sent you a pm with my phone number call me & we can talk. The link is in blue under this reply also.
https://www.facebook.com/ClassicBicycleRestorations


----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2016)

Great job on these!




tanksalot said:


> Hello, Nice bikes I'm in Massachusetts .If you want the bikes detailed properly . Please feel free to contact me . Here's examples of my work before & after posted below there are more on my facebook page if you click on the link below the photos then click on the photo link on face book. My phone number is also on my face book page or PM me here on the Cabe if you want to contact me .


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 13, 2016)

What could've been on the handle bars? Clock/speedometer? [emoji1362] A girl basket with flowers on a men's bike? [emoji30]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2016)

Most likely it was a dashboard like this. 


 



TicTocRob said:


> What could've been on the handle bars? Clock/speedometer? [emoji1362] A girl basket with flowers on a men's bike? [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 14, 2016)

catfish said:


> Most likely it was a dashboard like this. View attachment 339632



Yes! I may have to ask the elderly couple, it might be sitting around somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jul 18, 2016)

MrColumbia said:


> View attachment 341163 View attachment 341164 View attachment 341165




Ken,    Did you end up with these? Or just go to see them?  Catfish


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 18, 2016)

catfish said:


> Ken,    Did you end up with these? Or just go to see them?  Catfish





Just went to see them as Tic Toc Rob lives just a couple of miles from me. A couple of sweet rides for sure. As far as I can tell the red one had a basket on the handlebars at one time but tires aside absolutely everything else on it is factory original. Nothing is missing. The blue one is missing the rear fender reflector. I think the BB grips have been on the bike since it was purchased from the store.


----------



## TicTocRob (Aug 4, 2016)

Here is a trike bike I bought and sold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 4, 2016)

You are getting bit by the bike bug Roberto.


----------



## TicTocRob (Aug 5, 2016)

My Picaso of my 1941 Westfield's.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 5, 2016)

TicTocRob said:


> My Picaso of my 1941 Westfield's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that the prisma app? This photo effect app is awesome!


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 5, 2016)

TicTocRob said:


> My Picaso of my 1941 Westfield's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's my 5 bar


----------



## TicTocRob (Aug 5, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Here's my 5 bar
> 
> View attachment 347304



Nice!! This app is hot right now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocRob (Aug 19, 2016)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/252504904941 

I will be setting up this Sunday 8-21-16 at the Elephants Trunk flea market in CT from 6am to 2pm if you are interested in seeing the bicycles in person. Hope to see you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocRob (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm never disappointed when I bring these back home after setting up at the flea market.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

